
 The Craigslist Secret - why no tech has ever quit Craigslist in 12 years   - vlad
http://markevanstech.com/2007/06/06/the-craigslist-secret/
======
NickDouglas
I live a block away from the Craigslist office (which is, yes, in a normal-
looking house/storefront with a charmingly ugly sign above the door). I often
walk past it during business hours, but the gate is always closed and locked.

I bumped into CEO Jim Buckmaster (a friend of mine) near the office, and I
asked him about the locked gate. "We all work upstairs now," Jim said. "We had
to keep the first floor locked up because people kept dropping in to say how
much they love us."

------
webwright
Not a particularly good headline.

Why has no tech ever quit Craigslist in 12 years? Lack of meetings? Lack of
CEO vision?

~~~
Tichy
Perhaps they don't have any techs... ;-)

~~~
litepost
"The way of the future...":

<http://gigaom.com/2007/04/10/web-20-death-of-the-network-engineer/>

------
davidw
I know a guy who works there, and indeed, he likes it quite a lot, even though
he's not wild about the Perl code.

